# Software dilemma... Win PCSign Pro '12, Stone Cut Pro, or EzGem?



## YourFatalFashion (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok, so I own WinPC Sign, and I have been using it for about 12 months... I hated it until I purchased EzGem.... What iLOVE about EZ Gem so far is its a Corel plugin... That's the 100% reason why I said ok... I'll try it...

I CAN NOT get a firm grasp on WinPC to save my life, I end up switching to Corel (which I LLOOVVEEE!!!!) to design and exp/imp eps's to WPC. 

My partner (were in 2 separate states) has stonecut pro... She loves it and it's like a space ship.... It can do whatever you as it todo... And I'm sure more...

What WPC can do that I really will have a hard time letting go is mock up with actual stones... I would not miss how hard it is to basically get the hang of this non user friendly program! I WISH it was like COREL!! Dear WPC... Please... Be more like Corel..


So... My ultimate question for all of you lovelies... Who prefers which?? Obviously I'm not worried about the cash. I like Corel, I like it easy... I can still return my EzGem... I'm on trial... And it's a big deal... I don't want to waste the $$. But don't know the ins and outs of DAS Stont Cut Pro...

I'm so serous I'm willing to take phone calls if you have a lot to input... Or if you are an EzGem pro... I'll talk to you too... I WANT to like EZGem. Promise..


Help.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Is EZ Gem an actual product?...

If it is it's a bit reclusive... I've heard it talked about a few times in the past... There a few videos on YouTube but if you go to the Action Illustrated website there is no mention of EZGem at all?...

WinPC Sign and Stone Cut Pro are very different programs and Stone Cut Pro is at least 4 times the cost of WinPC Sign... So that is a consideration as well...

The problem with rhinestone software in general there is very little information available on how to use any software... WinPC Sign for example is a pretty popular piece of software as many people own the software and yet try and find a single demonstration on YouTube start to finish on any more complicated logo or design... I've yet to see a start to finish demonstration of anything but the most very basic design... So that is probably why you feel the frustration... You have designs you want to create but no resources to fall back on to help you create it... 

I think too sometimes our expectations can get the best of us... We expect a program to do something it's just not capable of.... Perhaps no program would be capable of... Not without a little work and tweaking anyhow....

As for Stone Cut Pro... You will find many people like your partner, like it and many people that don't like it... I can tell you if you are struggling to grasp WinPC Sign you will likely struggle even greater with Stone Cut Pro... The more buttons and switches a spaceship has the harder it's going to be to go thru the check list and launch...

I'm like you I like CorelDRAW... And because in my business I do embroidery, screen printing and rhinestones... I tend to design with printing and embroidery in mind first and then convert to rhinestones... So for me CorelDRAW is the best tool for the job...


There is a ton of info on YouTube for CorelDRAW and Rhinestones so that's a good thing... If you search CorelDRAW Rhinestone you will find all kinds of great information...

There is some good info for WinPC Sign as well... Not a ton on Stone Cut Pro but there is some info on it as well...

Good luck in your quest... And if you have a link for EZGem some here might be interested?...

Kevin


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I have WinPC Pro and Oobling.. I use WinPC for 99% of my rhinestone work.. I use Oobling for my vinyl work. I love WinPC and can do any design I need to. Many of them are intricate logos.. as with any software it comes down to learning what it can do. It takes time to learn any of the programs out there.. Like Corel, you can't learn it over night. I have been using it for years and still learn new things to do with it all of the time.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I may be oversimplifying, but for me I would want to have the benefits that would come from using the same software as my partner.


----------



## PCRTees (Dec 21, 2012)

We use stone cut pro and love it.It is simular to corel. Digital Art has some awesome videos on the web for training.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

i have stone cut pro and winpcsign pro..and use both...stonecut pro is like a lincoln and winpc is a ford..both will get you where you want to go...one has more bells and whistles...but maybe uses more gas.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

YourFatalFashion,

If you love Corel Draw, you really should take a look at Kevin's EasyStone macro for Corel Draw. It is awesome plus he has tons of videos showing you how to use it.

It is, hands down, my go to program for creating rhinestone designs. The link to Kevin's site is in his post above. Check it out - you won't be sorry.


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

Will someone help me please!! I have an EXPERT 24 LX.. I can't get it to cut a the way through the sticky flock!! I have the WinPcSign.. As well


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

sundae said:


> Will someone help me please!! I have an EXPERT 24 LX.. I can't get it to cut a the way through the sticky flock!! I have the WinPcSign.. As well


Things to check:

Make sure blade is out far enough (around credit card thickness)

Use 60 degree blade

Pressure/Force somewhere around 120 to start, then either up or down depending on the test cut

Set 2 passes in the cut panel

Slow speed down in cut panel to slow or slowest


Blue


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

But however I did change the pressure to 120 and put it back to 80 bc I didn't want to ruin the machine.. It did cut some, just not All the way.. And Idk what I did to make it cut when it did!! I think it did pass twice..


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

sundae said:


> But however I did change the pressure to 120 and put it back to 80 bc I didn't want to ruin the machine.. It did cut some, just not All the way.. And Idk what I did to make it cut when it did!! I think it did pass twice..


Blue gave you the proper details...

You don't need to worry about ruining the machine at 120 pressure...

There is a test cut on all machines so I would test, test, test, and then test again.... Cut a small design first... 

See the image below... Make sure that is set to two passes...











The other thing I would HIGHLY recommend! Especially for a someone just starting out... Cut the flock material on a cutting mat...

Remove the flock material from the paper carrier it comes on and put it on a cutting mat and cut it that way... 

While technically not required cutting on a mat will allow you to be a little less concerned about the settings on your cutter... You can use more pressure and not worry about cutting thru the carrier...

I cut loads and I always cut on a mat because for me it's just more fool proof...

You can go to just about any craft store or even Walmart and get a cutting mat and try it this way...

You will likely want a cutting mat anyhow for cutting all those small scraps of vinyl and flock you'll have....

Kevin


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

Thx Kevin
I did try the test cut button, Nothing happens when I press it! Where do I go so I can set it to pass twice.. What does a mat look like? I will go back and change the settings to 120 and try the test cut image that tech support showed me how to cut, for starters! How do I know if the blade 60 degrees though? I hope I don't go through a whole roll of sticky flock, trying to get this to work..


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

sundae said:


> Thx Kevin
> I did try the test cut button, Nothing happens when I press it! Where do I go so I can set it to pass twice.. What does a mat look like? I will go back and change the settings to 120 and try the test cut image that tech support showed me how to cut, for starters! How do I know if the blade 60 degrees though? I hope I don't go through a whole roll of sticky flock, trying to get this to work..


Regarding the Test cut... I can't say for certain but on every cutter I've ever used although I've never used a GCC cutter the cutter has to be offline to do a test cut... 

So make sure the cutter is offline first...

That window you see in the image I posted... That is the cut window... So in WinPC Sign I just went to cut and that is the window you should get....

This is just one kind of mat....

Find Cricut Cutting Pads, 12" x 24" at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.

As for the blade... If you look at the tip you should be able to tell if the blade is a 60 or 45... Honestly even if it's a 45 deg blade it will work... I've cut lots of templates with a 45 deg blade but a 60 deg. definitely works better.

Starting out we've all been where you are... Honestly I would do test cuts on card stock rather than waste the flock material... When you get the card stock dialed in for proper cutting then you should have the knowledge to easily setup the flock material for the proper settings...

Kevin


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes the GCC has to be offline to do a test cut. You do have to move the material or it will just keep cutting in the same spot. I would also suggest you post your question in the GCC part of this forum.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

sundae said:


> But however I did change the pressure to 120 and put it back to 80 bc I didn't want to ruin the machine.. It did cut some, just not All the way.. And Idk what I did to make it cut when it did!! I think it did pass twice..


You need to change your pressure in the vlcd and not in the winpcsign software


----------



## SSC001 (Jan 29, 2013)

We use Winpcsign and it seems alright. It almost has all the design we are making.


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok, Roger.. What is VLCD
Thx


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

When you installed your software from GCC you should have installed the VLCD which is a software that controls your cutter in lew of a lcd panel on the machine,, if you don't have it go over to GCC site, download and install the vlcd 3


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi guys..
I Finally got my machine to cut!!! 😃 But now idk how to use the software(WinPcSign)
HELP.... Again!!😖
And please forgive me for asking the dumbest questions..


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

sundae said:


> Hi guys..
> I Finally got my machine to cut!!! 😃 But now idk how to use the software(WinPcSign)
> HELP.... Again!!😖
> And please forgive me for asking the dumbest questions..


Your best bet is mostly trial and error as there isn't a load of information available...

YouTube is probably your best resource... 

Kevin


----------



## SSC001 (Jan 29, 2013)

There might be some video or manual on the Winpcsign supplier website?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sundae
I would be happy to help you with Winpcsign,

Here are some basics when you create .

To stone a object make sure you have ungrouped it first.

10ss stones -use the 14ss setting
always go up 3-4 sizes in stones so the stones have room to turn themselves right side up and ready for pick up in what ever material you use for Templates.

Your spacing between stones start at 0.06 and work you way closer as you are getting comfortable with the program.

There are many Videos out there for support with this software just do a google search and you will find them.

If you need any help just let us know there are many on this forum with Winpc and we are all here to help each other.

Sandy jo


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Sandy...
We spoke when I first considered starting the business.. I did start out purchasing the templates, but now I want to be able to make/create my own.. I Dont know where to start..!!!! I'm So frustrated with this.. What's should be my first step? Open the WinPcSign Pro, then do what?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I also set my pressure on my VLCD to 140 for Flocked material and all the other Template material I cut Rhinestone Templates out of.
I use the 60 degree blade also.

I use 2 passes that are set in the winpc window, 
It may look like it is not cutting but take it off the cutter and find a corner and lift up, leaving all the Template Dots behind.

Take a squeegee and scrape them into the garbage,

Keep one cutting mat for Flocked Template cutting and one for Green rubber or other materials as the glues are different between the materials. 
The Green Rubber type materials will leave rubbery balls of glue behind. 
You will need to roll those off your cutting mats, but if you put a flocked material on the mat you cut Green rubber type of material on, the flocked material will pick up the lil rubber balls on the back of your flocked material 

I Have been cutting on Cutting mats for years and boy has it made weeding easier, the dots stay behind, and it does save on your cutting strip.
Sandy jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

sundae said:


> Thanks Sandy...
> We spoke when I first considered starting the business.. I did start out purchasing the templates, but now I want to be able to make/create my own.. I Dont know where to start..!!!! I'm So frustrated with this.. What's should be my first step? Open the WinPcSign Pro, then do what?



I would go and spend some time watching the videos, stop them and look for the functions that the videos show,
practice them. 

Start with a box or circle, so you can see your size of stone of spacing, 
That way you can see the different kind of outlines, center line , and fills that are available.

Do not start with something complex, or you will get frustrated.

Get to know your toolbar and the videos will show these to you.

Take lil steps which will lead to huge steps .

Also you will be working in Winpcpro 2012 mostly with vector images.

If you do not have any, let me know I will send you some to practice with.

If you do design and it looks like a blob of dots, you will either need to make your image larger.Or use the spacing I suggested above,, 

Do you know how to go to the size menu to pick the size of stone and Spacing?
Sandy Jo


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

sundae said:


> Thanks Sandy...
> We spoke when I first considered starting the business.. I did start out purchasing the templates, but now I want to be able to make/create my own.. I Dont know where to start..!!!! I'm So frustrated with this.. What's should be my first step? Open the WinPcSign Pro, then do what?


Who did you purchase your software from?... Would they not be able to help you get started...

One of the keys to any rhinestone software is what support comes with it... It's frustrating for sure when the developer or software vendor doesn't offer customer support...


Learning *GOOD* rhinestone design is a process... About anyone can slap something together... But really good design takes know how...

Honestly I would start with the training videos that come with WinPC Sign... While not about rhinestones they do show you the basics of the program itself and knowing those basics is going to help you in your rhinestone designing as well...

Here's an example of a video that will teach you some basics...

First start with WinPCSIGN - YouTube

Kevin


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Support and training are two different words with two different meanings.. seems to be confusing..


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

Ms. Sandy u mentioned vector files.. What is that? I would Appreciate any type of help.. I am a "hands on" type of person... U can email me if u would like..
Thx


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Kevin
I bought it on eBay.. I emailed them.. I'm a "hands on person" and I need to be guided/walked through this... I'm starting to think I made a mistake getting this software instead of Corel Draw or something else! It came with a couple of cd-roms and a jump drive..


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

sundae said:


> Hi Kevin
> I bought it on eBay.. I emailed them.. I'm a "hands on person" and I need to be guided/walked through this... I'm starting to think I made a mistake getting this software instead of Corel Draw or something else! It came with a couple of cd-roms and a jump drive..


Honestly... You are in for an uphill climb I'm afraid...

SandyJo probably has the most videos on rhinestone specific stuff for WinPC Sign...

Rhinestonemonkey brought to you by Rhinestonetemplates.com - YouTube

That said there is very little hands on step by step here's a logo and we are going to walk you thru step by step from start to finish...

There are lots of bits and pieces which will help...

Good luck.... 

There are lots of step by step videos on CorelDRAW and rhinestones on YouTube... Maybe some of those would be helpful to you in WinPC as well?...

Kevin


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

katruax said:


> Honestly... You are in for an uphill climb I'm afraid...
> 
> SandyJo probably has the most videos on rhinestone specific stuff for WinPC Sign...
> 
> ...


 
This isnt correct, here is a link to one,, http://www.signmax.us/film/SampleLogoVectorization.htm

And another link to a bunch of step by step videos.

Signmax.us ~ View Forum - Traning video of WinPCSIGN


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi
Ms Sandy, u sent a private message but I can't reply withy phone.. But my email address is [email protected]


----------



## Trinkets2008 (Nov 26, 2011)

plan b said:


> This isnt correct, here is a link to one,, http://www.signmax.us/film/SampleLogoVectorization.htm
> 
> And another link to a bunch of step by step videos.
> 
> Signmax.us ~ View Forum - Traning video of WinPCSIGN


Rogers,

Thanks for the links


----------



## jme6201 (Dec 12, 2012)

I knew nothing about rhinestone making at all and went straight to DAS systems and am using Stone Cut Pro. I found it pretty easy to use especially since I have zero background in design work or any sort of systems like these. So if a newbie can use it I'd say it's pretty easy.


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok... What is a DAS System?
Thx Jamie


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

DAS IS a complete rhinestone system as well as an excellent cutting system. it is not cheap.Winpcsign is a lot less money and can do much of what DAS can do. you can check out the DAS at Digital Art Solutions


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok,
Thx Charles


----------



## Wackamole (Jan 29, 2013)

I just bought win pc 2012 Monday . So far i like it, doesn't have all the benefits of my corel but is actually pretty easy to use. I've been messing with the rhinestones and its easier than i thought. Hooked my CE-5000 right up to it, but my puma was a pain in the butt to do so. I got to say thanks to the guys at JSI , i couldn't get the puma to work but they had it running in 5 mins. Im also impressed with the WINPC , that it has all the clip art built into it. Now just got to figure out how to get it to work with my engraver.


----------

